# Welchen Curved 1500R 34 Zoll Monitor bis 600?



## Kelti (16. November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor zum Zocken und kann mich nicht entscheiden.

Es soll ein Curved Monitor mit einer Krümmung von 1500R oder 1000R in 34 Zoll werden mit einer UWQHD (3440x1440) Auflösung. Ich habe 600€ zur Verfügung.

Ich zocke gerne Weltraum Sims wie Star Citizen oder Eve aber auch WoT und WoWS deshalb ist mir ein guter schwarz Wert und gute Kontrast Werte für eine hohe Bildtiefe wichtig. 
Da es leider keine OLED Monitore gibt die zu meinen Parametern passen (weder in der Größe und schon gar nicht im Preis) soll es ein LED werden. 

Nach reichlich Recherche habe ich drei passende Monitor gefunden die für mich passen könnten. Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden mir die Monitore mal Live und in Action 
an zu schauen um mir einen Eindruck von der Bildqualität zu machen. Technische Daten gut und schön aber nichts geht über praktische Erfahrung. Daher hier meine Frage ob vielleicht
 jemand Erfahrung mit einem der Monitore hat und mir was zur Bildqualität sagen kann besonders im "dunklen" Weltraum. Tritt zum Beispiel "Black Smearing" auf?

Also hier meine Auswahl:

Gigabyte G34WQC
MSI Optix MAG342CQR
MSI Optix PAG343CQR ... leider noch keine Listung auf der Hersteller Seite.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand einen guten Tipp geben .. vielen dank schon mal im voraus!

LG,
Kai


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2020)

Prinzipiell sind die Modelle in der gleichen Preisklasse auch ähnlich gut, und sie allesamt nutzen VA oder IPS als Paneltyp, was beides auch relativ gut für Farben und Kontrast ist. Du könntest aber ggf. nach einem besonders hohen Kontrastwert schauen, wobei der natürlich immer ne Herstellerangabe ist und nicht garantiert, dass das wirklich besser als bei einem anderem Monitor ist. Dabei gilt der "statische" Kontrastwert als wichtiger im Vergleich zum "dynamischen". 

Da käme für etwas unter 600€ der Acer Predator Z35P in Frage.  https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-z35p-um-cz1ee-p01-a1623686.html?hloc=de
Oder der BenQ https://geizhals.de/benq-ex3501r-9h-lgjla-tse-a1705888.html?hloc=de
und möglicherweise gar nicht mal schlechter, aber günstiger: https://geizhals.de/samsung-c34h890...92wjuxen-lc34h892wjuxzg-a1655008.html?hloc=de

Bei dem einen MSI: meinst du den 341? => https://geizhals.de/msi-optix-mag341cq-9s6-3ma01h-002-a2069155.html?hloc=de  denn einen 342 finde ich nicht. Der 341 wäre auch gut beim Kontrastwert.


Ist Dir eine hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz wichtig? Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du?


----------



## LesterPG (16. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist Dir eine hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz wichtig? Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du?


Ich denke mal eine AMD, weil er nur Freesync Monitore in seiner Auswahl hat. 

https://geizhals.de/xiaomi-mi-curved-gaming-monitor34-a2334031.html
wäre auch noch da.


----------



## Loosa (16. November 2020)

In der Preisklasse habe ich leider keine Erfahrung.

Aber "HDR" kannst du bei allen so ziemlich vernachlässigen. Mit dem Kontrast bringt das nicht viel. Meiner macht auch nur HDR400 und fast alle Spiele sehen mit HDR schlechter aus.
Einzig Star Wars: Squadrons bietet dafür eine Feinjustierung, damit scheint es ein bisschen schicker auszusehen.

Wie der G34WQC mit 350 cd/m2 HDR 400 sein will ist mir nicht ganz schlüssig. Ich dachte der Candela-Wert sagt was über die Klasse? Aufgerundet? 
Oder ist es die Kombination Candela und Kontrast?

Aber wie Herbboy schon schrieb. Generell ist ein besserer Kontrast schon ein wichtiges Argument.




LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eine AMD, weil er nur Freesync Monitore in seiner Auswahl hat.
> wäre auch noch da.



Nvidia unterstützt das mittlerweile bei einigen Modellen.
Mein LG mit Freesync geht nach einem Firmware-Update auch mit einer RTX. Aber da muss man beim Kauf wirklich vorher genau recherchieren ob das funktioniert. Bei meinem stand es nichtmal in den Spezifikationen, weil nachgepatcht.


----------



## LesterPG (16. November 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nvidia unterstützt das mittlerweile bei einigen Modellen.
> Mein LG mit Freesync geht nach einem Firmware-Update auch mit einer RTX. Aber da muss man beim Kauf wirklich vorher genau recherchieren ob das funktioniert. Bei meinem stand es nichtmal in den Spezifikationen, weil nachgepatcht.


Ja, aber wenn er darauf abzielt dürfte zumindest ein GSync dabei sein würde ich vermuten.


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eine AMD, weil er nur Freesync Monitore in seiner Auswahl hat.



Ich frage halt, weil er das Thema "Sync" vielleicht gar nicht kennt und ich nicht geschaut habe, ob die Monitore Free-, G- oder garkein-Sync haben  Ich frage aber auch, um zu sehen, ob er überhaupt genug Graka-Power hat.


----------



## Loosa (16. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich frage aber auch, um zu sehen, ob er überhaupt genug Graka-Power hat.



Guter und wichtiger Punkt! 

Die haben die gleiche Auflösung wie bei mir. Meine RTX 2070 schafft das soweit auf maximalen Einstellungen. Zumindest mit Frameraten die mich nicht stören (hab die genauen FPS deshalb noch nie nachgeprüft).
Aber bei hungrigen Spielen fängt die ganz schön an zu heizen.


----------



## Kelti (16. November 2020)

Hallo,
danke schon mal für die schnellen Antworten.

LesterPG liegt ganz richtig mit der AMD GraKa  Um genau zu sein eine RX Vega mit 8GB. CPU nutze ich Intel i7-8700k und 32GB Ram. Im Moment nutze ich einen MSI MAG27 mit 1800R .. würde mich gerne vergrößern 

@Herbboy: Ich meine schon den MAG342 nicht den 341 .. klicke einfach auf den Namen in meinem Post ist verlinkt  Den 343 gibt es leider noch nicht .. kommt wohl vor Weinachten raus.

Zu den Vorgeschlagenen Monitoren:

Mit Xiaomi habe ich gar keine Erfahrung .. taugen die was?
Der Acer, der Benq und der Samsung sind leider alle 1800R fallen damit leider flach.

Es geht mir ja in erster Linie darum ein paar Infos aus erster Hand zu bekommen über eventuelle Stärken und Schwächen der Monitore. Die  Bildwiederholfrequenz sollte schon bei mindesten 100Hz liegen.
Besonders [FONT=&quot]Black Smearing oder auch Ghosting wäre doof beim zocken [/FONT]


----------



## SGoodoGW (17. November 2020)

Ich würde diesen Empfehlen
https://www.amazon.de/4cm-LC-Power-Gaming-LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C-HDMI/dp/B07WTJJDQL
Hab den selbst erst gekauft und bin voll zufrieden (komplettes AMD System)


----------



## Kelti (17. November 2020)

Hallo SGoodoGW,
ist leider auch ein 1800R aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## Worrel (17. November 2020)

Als ich mir Anfang des Jahres einen neuen Monitor (Verwendungszwecke: TV, HD Filme, , Desktop, Gaming) geholt habe, hatte ich auch mal mit extremen Widescreen geliebäugelt.

Aber letzten Endes ist unser Sichtfeld nicht so flach.

Also hab ich mir einen Monitor geholt, der eine vergleichbare Breite, aber mehr Höhe hat (3840 x 2160px @ 43")


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2020)

Also, ich selber habe den hier von MSI: MAG322CQRV

Der ist 16:9, Curved, WQHD und VA-Panel. Ich finde Farben und Kontrast gut, man merkt aber beim Laden, wenn das Bild dunkel sein sollte, dass es oben und unten hellere "Wolken" gibt. Mich stört es nicht, da es nicht mehr zu sehen ist, sobald man ein bewegtes Bild hat.


----------



## Kelti (17. November 2020)

@ Worrel:  Kann man natürlich machen wenn man den Platz dafür hat. Ich versuche das maximale aus meiner Gaming Ecke heraus zu holen und 34 Zoll in 1500R passt noch gerade so herein 

@ Herbboy:  Danke für die Info .. das sind so Dinge die man leider nicht dem Datenblatt entnehmen kann.  Am liebsten würde ich mir sowas immer live im Laden anschauen aber find mal einen Laden der sowas in der Ausstellung hat. Bei uns hier im Raum Euskirchen  hab ich noch keinen Laden mit guter Auswahl gefunden. Der Einzelhandel beschwert sich immer das die Leute nichts mehr im Laden kaufen, haben aber gleichzeitig auch nix brauchbares da das man kaufen könnte. Wenn ich das Zeug da erst bestellen muss ohne es vorher gesehen zu haben kann ich es auch gleich selber bestellen.


----------



## Worrel (17. November 2020)

Kelti schrieb:


> @ Worrel:  Kann man natürlich machen wenn man den Platz dafür hat. Ich versuche das maximale aus meiner Gaming Ecke heraus zu holen und 34 Zoll in 1500R passt noch gerade so herein


Meine Argumentation ging eher dahin, daß du mit deiner Formatwahl nur einen Ausschnitt aus einem höheren Format siehst. *In der Breite *sparst du dadurch keinen cm. Du sparst nur an der angezeigten horizontalen ... _/edit: *vertikalen *_Bildfläche.

Siehe dieses Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bedenke auch, daß manche älteren Spiele nur mit schwarzen Balken am Rand dargestellt werden (wobei dann uU nur das mittlere Drittel des Monitors genutzt würde) oder gar nur verzerrt dargestellt werden, was bei ultra-Wide Auflösungen extrem schieße aussehen würde.


----------



## Kelti (18. November 2020)

Hmm .. der 34 Zoll in 21:9 und 1500R kommt auf eine Breite von 81 cm ... breiter bekomme ich da echt nicht hin .. hab nur noch 1cm rechts und links frei je Seite. Finde irgend wie nix passendes in 16:9 in der breite.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2020)

Kelti schrieb:


> Hmm .. der 34 Zoll in 21:9 und 1500R kommt auf eine Breite von 81 cm ... breiter bekomme ich da echt nicht hin .. hab nur noch 1cm rechts und links frei je Seite. Finde irgend wie nix passendes in 16:9 in der breite.



Worrels Monitor hat 4K, und da würde 31,5 Zoll bei Dir von der Breite her passen, die sind etwa 75cm breit. Da hast du sehr viel Auswahl, allerdings können diese 4K-Monitore nur 60 Hz. 

Die gleiche Größe gibt es auch als WQHD, da hast du auch Modelle mit mehr als 140Hz.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Worrels Monitor hat 4K, und da würde 31,5 Zoll bei Dir von der Breite her passen, die sind etwa 75cm breit. Da hast du sehr viel Auswahl, allerdings können diese 4K-Monitore nur 60 Hz.


Stimmt, ich hab nur 60 Hz (mir reicht das auch). 
Hätte nicht gedacht, daß das bei der Größe des Monitors ausschlaggebend ist.


----------



## Loosa (18. November 2020)

Mit Einschränkungen wirst du in der Preisklasse leben müssen. Da bekommst du keinen perfekten Bildschirm.
Wenn ein Modell besser in einer Kategorie ist, wird es wahrscheinlich woanders hapern.

Ich hab mir zu Jahresanfang einen etwas teureren LG 34GK950F-B gegönnt. 144 Hz, bisschen HDR (echtes geht halt erst bei €2k los), ... aber IPS Panel. Das bauartbedingt _immer_ mit Backlight Bleeding geliefert wird. Für manche macht es das unspielbar, manche haben mit ihrem Modell vielleicht auch mehr Pech. Mir fällt es nur bei einem komplett schwarzen Bild am Rand auf, im Spiel stört das Null. Auch defekte Pixel hatte ich zum Glück nicht.

VA und IPS sind langsamer als TN. Muss man bei dem Preis akzeptieren. Aber solange man nicht was wirklich schlechtes wählt muss man schon ein Pixelpeeper sein um sich darüber aufzuregen. 

/edit: Autsch! Mein Bildschirm ist aktuell €300 teurer als zu Jahresanfang?! 
Ist das momentan generell so? Dann ist's vielleicht nicht der beste Moment sich neue Hardware anzuschaffen.
/edit2: Oh, nur bei Amazon. Schräg.




Worrel schrieb:


> Meine Argumentation ging eher dahin, daß du mit deiner Formatwahl nur einen Ausschnitt aus einem höheren Format siehst. *In der Breite *sparst du dadurch keinen cm. Du sparst nur an der angezeigten horizontalen ... _/edit: *vertikalen *_Bildfläche.



Abseits der Größe ist das aber auch eine Frage der Performance, bei der man sich vorher sicher sein sollte.
Ich hatte mich gegen 4K entschieden, weil 3.840 x 2.160 gegenüber 3.440 x 1.440 doch einen _deutlichen_ Unterschied macht. Und ist auch preislich ein Unterschied. Wie gesagt, meine RTX 2070 arbeitet auch bei der kleineren Auflösung schon unter Last.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich hab nur 60 Hz (mir reicht das auch).
> Hätte nicht gedacht, daß das bei der Größe des Monitors ausschlaggebend ist.



Die Größe ist nicht das Problem, sondern 4K. Erst ab HDMI 2.1 gehen mehr als 60Hz, oder mit Tricks wie zB 2 Monitorkabel, FALLS das Modell diese Idee nutzt. Es gibt 4K-Monitore mit mehr als 60 Hz, aber die kosten dann auch mindestens 700€. Die sind dann entweder 27 Zoll groß oder aber direkt 42 Zoll und mehr, wobei letztere sogar vierstellig kosten.

Und falls du mit "ausschlaggebend" die Wünsche von Kelti meinst: mehr Hz in Games ist immer ein Vorteil, sei es einfach nur ein "smootheres" Bild oder in schnellen Games auch ein ruhigeres und präziseres Bild.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Abseits der Größe ist das aber auch eine Frage der Performance, bei der man sich vorher sicher sein sollte.
> Ich hatte mich gegen 4K entschieden, weil 3.840 x 2.160 gegenüber 3.440 x 1.440 doch einen _deutlichen_ Unterschied macht.


Das stimmt. Meistens drehe ich die ingame Auflösung auf 25XX runter. Das ist immer noch scharf genug und es ging mir ja bei der Anschaffung auch in erster Linie um die Fläche, nicht um die Pixel.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und falls du mit "ausschlaggebend" die Wünsche von Kelti meinst: mehr Hz in Games ist immer ein Vorteil, sei es einfach nur ein "smootheres" Bild oder in schnellen Games auch ein ruhigeres und präziseres Bild.


Ich meinte einfach, daß die Hz Zahl abhängig von der Größe der Anzeigefläche ist.

Klar, daß man in Highspeed FPS  Games bis um die 150 FPS brauchen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich meinte einfach, daß die Hz Zahl abhängig von der Größe der Anzeigefläche ist.


 Es ist einzig abhängig von der Pixelzahl. Es ist war lange nicht möglich gewesen, genug Daten per HDMI zu verschicken für 4K mit mehr als 60Hz. Erst mit HDMI 2.1 ist das machbar, oder eben indem man zwei Bilder über zwei Ausgänge der Graka sendet und an zwei Eingängen des Monitors empfängt mit je 60Hz, wofür aber dann die Kombination auch geeignet sein muss.


----------

